# Random shutdowns (related to video?)

## lesha_n

Hi Gentoo users,

I am experiencing frequent and seemingly random shutdowns after installing Gentoo on my new hardware (i7-3770k, Gigabyte GA-Z77X-UD3H mobo, Patriot DDR3-1600 16G RAM). Both genkernel and a manually configured kernel (3.4.9) are subject to this. There seems to be no obvious pattern to the shutdowns: sometimes a shutdown happens at the final stage of boot, sometimes during or right after login (as root), sometimes at other random times, and sometimes the system works for a while even after heavy load. For example, yesterday I had several shutdowns in a row at the boot or login stage, but at a different time was able to 'emerge system' without a problem. 

I got an advice to try the "pcie_aspm=off" kernel option (https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-941322-highlight-.html) but it did not change this behavior in any consistent way. 

I am looking at various logs and would greatly appreciate any suggestions on how to troubleshoot this. So far the most conspicuous thing I am seeing are some messages like:

```
 

[    2.373250] ACPI Error: [DSSP] Namespace lookup failure, AE_NOT_FOUND (20110623/psargs-359)

[    2.373743] ACPI Error: Method parse/execution failed [\_SB_.PCI0.SAT0.SPT3._GTF] (Node ffff880404ca7c58), AE_NOT_FOUND (20110623/psparse-536)

```

from dmesg; however, I could be overlooking other useful messages.

Would appreciate any advice on this. Happy to provide additional info as required (dmesg, kernel .config, lspci,... - just let me know).

Thanks,

AlekseyLast edited by lesha_n on Thu Nov 22, 2012 11:10 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## khayyam

Alexsy ...

I think this is a BIOS issue ... please see this bug (specifically comment #6). I'm not sure there is a fix as its really down to the manufacturer. Anyhow, you might see if there is a BIOS update available and/or try a more recent kernel (ie: 3.6.6) though I doubt the latter will fix the issue.

best ... khay

----------

## lesha_n

khay,

Thanks for the link -- it's very useful and also somewhat relieving to see that this is s known problem. The thread does not say anything about shutdowns, though; I might post there to ask if this problem can manifest itself in shutdowns.

With respect to BIOS upgrade -- yes, this is my next thing to try. Mine is at version F7, and the current version for this mobo is F18. Gigabyte's BIOS flashing utility (Q-Flash) so far refuses to work for me, hopefully I can resolve this with their tech. support.

What I find curious is that the system is much more stable when booting into System Resque CD. I may have had one similar shutdown with that, but overall it's much more stable than with my Gentoo system (both genkernel and manual kernel): with System Resque CD I can start X (XFce), emerge many packages, browse the web, etc.

Best regards and thanks for your help,

Aleksey

 *khayyam wrote:*   

> Alexsy ...
> 
> I think this is a BIOS issue ... please see this bug (specifically comment #6). I'm not sure there is a fix as its really down to the manufacturer. Anyhow, you might see if there is a BIOS update available and/or try a more recent kernel (ie: 3.6.6) though I doubt the latter will fix the issue.
> 
> best ... khay

 

----------

## lesha_n

Dear Gentoo experts,

BIOS has been upgraded to the latest version (as of 2 weeks ago), however that did not help neither with the ACPI error messages, nor (more importantly, but perhaps related to that) with the random system shutdowns which I continue to get. However, I am now fairly certain that the shutdowns are related to the video system.

Here is what happens. When I boot into text mode (no X), as long as I do not use a framebuffer or KMS (to get a high-resolution text console), the system appears to be stable. I can 'emerge system' or 'emerge world' or 'revdep-rebuild' a few times in a row, leave the machine on for a long time (a day or two) -- everything seems ok. 

However, if I use a high-resolution console, either though KMS or framebuffer, sooner or later (from right away when logging in to about an hour of running time) my box just shuts down, ungracefully, basically just powers off. Obviously, I have separate kernel builds for the framebuffer and for the KMS, as per http://en.gentoo-wiki.com/wiki/Framebuffer and http://en.gentoo-wiki.com/wiki/KMS. 

 For the framebuffer, I cannot get uvesafb to work for some reason, i.e. passing "video=uvesafb" has no effect: I do not get a high-res console, only the default 160x40 chars -- and guess what: the system appears stable. VGA works, i.e I can pass e.g. "video=vesafb vga=0x037" to get a high-res console, but then the system is unstable.

 With KMS the system is stable as long as I pass "nomodeset" (and hence get the default 160x40 chars console), otherwise unstable.

I was also attempting to start X, with no success so far. With KMS-enabled kernel I am able to "startx" and get into XFce4, but both keyboard and mouse are completely frozen, and I cannot get out of X (Ctrl-Alt-SysRq-r or Alt-SysRq-k do not seem to work). I have xf86-input-evdev and xf86-video-intel installed, and emerged again, but it does not help.

I started looking through the log files to get any clue of the possible reason for shutdowns. Noticed a few lines in /var/log/messages that look suspicious; however I am not sure how serious are these concerns:

```

...

Nov 21 23:56:24 oka kernel: agpgart-intel 0000:00:00.0: detected 65536K stolen memory

...

Nov 21 23:56:24 oka kernel: mtrr: type mismatch for e0000000,10000000 old: write-back new: write-combining

Nov 21 23:56:24 oka kernel: [drm] MTRR allocation failed.  Graphics performance may suffer.

...

Nov 21 23:56:24 oka kernel: ACPI Error: [DSSP] Namespace lookup failure, AE_NOT_FOUND (20120320/psargs-359)

Nov 21 23:56:24 oka kernel: ACPI Error: Method parse/execution failed [\_SB_.PCI0.SAT0.SPT2._GTF] (Node ffff88041d07ad08), AE_NOT_FOUND (20120320/psparse-536)

Nov 21 23:56:24 oka kernel: ACPI Error: [DSSP] Namespace lookup failure, AE_NOT_FOUND (20120320/psargs-359)

Nov 21 23:56:24 oka kernel: ACPI Error: Method parse/execution failed [\_SB_.PCI0.SAT0.SPT3._GTF] (Node ffff88041d07ac90), AE_NOT_FOUND (20120320/psparse-536)

Nov 21 23:56:24 oka kernel: ata4.00: ATAPI: HL-DT-STDVD-RAM GH22LS30, 1.00, max UDMA/100

Nov 21 23:56:24 oka kernel: ACPI Error: [DSSP] Namespace lookup failure, AE_NOT_FOUND (20120320/psargs-359)

Nov 21 23:56:24 oka kernel: ACPI Error: Method parse/execution failed [\_SB_.PCI0.SAT0.SPT3._GTF] (Node ffff88041d07ac90), AE_NOT_FOUND (20120320/psparse-536)

...

Nov 21 23:56:24 oka kernel: ACPI Warning: 0x000000000000f040-0x000000000000f05f SystemIO conflicts with Region \_SB_.PCI0.SBUS.SMBI 1 (20120320/utaddress-251)

...

```

Would appreciate any ideas or questions, and will gladly provide further info. I am pasting full /var/log/messages in the next posting. I am working with kernel 3.4.9, hardware is i7-3770k, Gigabyte GA-Z77X-UD3H mobo, Patriot DDR3-1600 16G RAM.

Has anyone with this or similar hardware had success with rinning Gentoo? I would appreciate any pointers.

Many thanks,

Aleksey

P.S. Also tried kernel 3.5.7 but got lots of PCI errors on boot.

----------

## lesha_n

Full /var/log/messages

[code:1:0b2cca436f]

Nov 21 23:56:24 oka syslog-ng[1874]: syslog-ng starting up; version='3.2.5'

Nov 21 23:56:24 oka it

Nov 21 23:56:24 oka kernel: ACPI: bus type pci registered

Nov 21 23:56:24 oka kernel: PCI: MMCONFIG for domain 0000 [bus 00-3f] at [mem 0xf8000000-0xfbffffff] (base 0xf8000000)

Nov 21 23:56:24 oka kernel: PCI: MMCONFIG at [mem 0xf8000000-0xfbffffff] reserved in E820

Nov 21 23:56:24 oka kernel: PCI: Using configuration type 1 for base access

Nov 21 23:56:24 oka kernel: bio: create slab <bio-0> at 0

Nov 21 23:56:24 oka kernel: ACPI: Added _OSI(Module Device)

Nov 21 23:56:24 oka kernel: ACPI: Added _OSI(Processor Device)

Nov 21 23:56:24 oka kernel: ACPI: Added _OSI(3.0 _SCP Extensions)

Nov 21 23:56:24 oka kernel: ACPI: Added _OSI(Processor Aggregator Device)

Nov 21 23:56:24 oka kernel: ACPI: EC: Look up EC in DSDT

Nov 21 23:56:24 oka kernel: ACPI: Executed 1 blocks of module-level executable AML code

Nov 21 23:56:24 oka kernel: ACPI: SSDT 00000000d9958018 0083B (v01  PmRef  Cpu0Cst 00003001 INTL 20051117)

Nov 21 23:56:24 oka kernel: ACPI: Dynamic OEM Table Load:

Nov 21 23:56:24 oka kernel: ACPI: SSDT           (null) 0083B (v01  PmRef  Cpu0Cst 00003001 INTL 20051117)

Nov 21 23:56:24 oka kernel: ACPI: SSDT 00000000d9959a98 00303 (v01  PmRef    ApIst 00003000 INTL 20051117)

Nov 21 23:56:24 oka kernel: ACPI: Dynamic OEM Table Load:

Nov 21 23:56:24 oka kernel: ACPI: SSDT           (null) 00303 (v01  PmRef    ApIst 00003000 INTL 20051117)

Nov 21 23:56:24 oka kernel: ACPI: SSDT 00000000d9965c18 00119 (v01  PmRef    ApCst 00003000 INTL 20051117)

Nov 21 23:56:24 oka kernel: ACPI: Dynamic OEM Table Load:

Nov 21 23:56:24 oka kernel: ACPI: SSDT           (null) 00119 (v01  PmRef    ApCst 00003000 INTL 20051117)

Nov 21 23:56:24 oka kernel: ACPI: Interpreter enabled

Nov 21 23:56:24 oka kernel: ACPI: (supports S0 S3 S4 S5)

Nov 21 23:56:24 oka kernel: ACPI: Using IOAPIC for interrupt routing

Nov 21 23:56:24 oka kernel: ACPI: Power Resource [FN00] (off)

Nov 21 23:56:24 oka kernel: ACPI: Power Resource [FN01] (off)

Nov 21 23:56:24 oka kernel: ACPI: Power Resource [FN02] (off)

Nov 21 23:56:24 oka kernel: ACPI: Power Resource [FN03] (off)

Nov 21 23:56:24 oka kernel: ACPI: Power Resource [FN04] (off)

Nov 21 23:56:24 oka kernel: PCI: Using host bridge windows from ACPI; if necessary, use "pci=nocrs" and report a bug

Nov 21 23:56:24 oka /etc/init.d/sshd[1879]: WARNING: sshd is scheduled to start when net.wlan0 has started

Nov 21 23:56:24 oka kernel: ACPI: PCI Root Bridge [PCI0] (domain 0000 [bus 00-3e])

Nov 21 23:56:24 oka kernel: pci_root PNP0A08:00: host bridge window [io  0x0000-0x0cf7]

Nov 21 23:56:24 oka kernel: pci_root PNP0A08:00: host bridge window [io  0x0d00-0xffff]

Nov 21 23:56:24 oka kernel: pci_root PNP0A08:00: host bridge window [mem 0x000a0000-0x000bffff]

Nov 21 23:56:24 oka kernel: pci_root PNP0A08:00: host bridge window [mem 0x000d0000-0x000d3fff]

Nov 21 23:56:24 oka kernel: pci_root PNP0A08:00: host bridge window [mem 0x000d4000-0x000d7fff]

Nov 21 23:56:24 oka kernel: pci_root PNP0A08:00: host bridge window [mem 0x000d8000-0x000dbfff]

Nov 21 23:56:24 oka kernel: pci_root PNP0A08:00: host bridge window [mem 0x000dc000-0x000dffff]

Nov 21 23:56:24 oka kernel: pci_root PNP0A08:00: host bridge window [mem 0x000e0000-0x000e3fff]

Nov 21 23:56:24 oka kernel: pci_root PNP0A08:00: host bridge window [mem 0x000e4000-0x000e7fff]

Nov 21 23:56:24 oka kernel: pci_root PNP0A08:00: host bridge window [mem 0xdfa00000-0xfeafffff]

Nov 21 23:56:24 oka kernel: PCI host bridge to bus 0000:00

Nov 21 23:56:24 oka kernel: pci_bus 0000:00: root bus resource [io  0x0000-0x0cf7]

Nov 21 23:56:24 oka kernel: pci_bus 0000:00: root bus resource [io  0x0d00-0xffff]

Nov 21 23:56:24 oka kernel: pci_bus 0000:00: root bus resource [mem 0x000a0000-0x000bffff]

Nov 21 23:56:24 oka kernel: pci_bus 0000:00: root bus resource [mem 0x000d0000-0x000d3fff]

Nov 21 23:56:24 oka kernel: pci_bus 0000:00: root bus resource [mem 0x000d4000-0x000d7fff]

Nov 21 23:56:24 oka kernel: pci_bus 0000:00: root bus resource [mem 0x000d8000-0x000dbfff]

Nov 21 23:56:24 oka kernel: pci_bus 0000:00: root bus resource [mem 0x000dc000-0x000dffff]

Nov 21 23:56:24 oka kernel: pci_bus 0000:00: root bus resource [mem 0x000e0000-0x000e3fff]

Nov 21 23:56:24 oka kernel: pci_bus 0000:00: root bus resource [mem 0x000e4000-0x000e7fff]

Nov 21 23:56:24 oka kernel: pci_bus 0000:00: root bus resource [mem 0xdfa00000-0xfeafffff]

Nov 21 23:56:24 oka kernel: pci 0000:00:00.0: [8086:0150] type 00 class 0x060000

Nov 21 23:56:24 oka kernel: pci 0000:00:02.0: [8086:0162] type 00 class 0x030000

Nov 21 23:56:24 oka kernel: pci 0000:00:02.0: reg 10: [mem 0xf7400000-0xf77fffff 64bit]

Nov 21 23:56:24 oka kernel: pci 0000:00:02.0: reg 18: [mem 0xe0000000-0xefffffff 64bit pref]

Nov 21 23:56:24 oka kernel: pci 0000:00:02.0: reg 20: [io  0xf000-0xf03f]

Nov 21 23:56:24 oka kernel: pci 0000:00:14.0: [8086:1e31] type 00 class 0x0c0330

Nov 21 23:56:24 oka kernel: pci 0000:00:14.0: reg 10: [mem 0xf7c00000-0xf7c0ffff 64bit]

Nov 21 23:56:24 oka kernel: pci 0000:00:14.0: PME# supported from D3hot D3cold

Nov 21 23:56:24 oka kernel: pci 0000:00:16.0: [8086:1e3a] type 00 class 0x078000

Nov 21 23:56:24 oka kernel: pci 0000:00:16.0: reg 10: [mem 0xf7c1a000-0xf7c1a00f 64bit]

Nov 21 23:56:24 oka kernel: pci 0000:00:16.0: PME# supported from D0 D3hot D3cold

Nov 21 23:56:24 oka kernel: pci 0000:00:1a.0: [8086:1e2d] type 00 class 0x0c0320

Nov 21 23:56:24 oka kernel: pci 0000:00:1a.0: reg 10: [mem 0xf7c18000-0xf7c183ff]

Nov 21 23:56:24 oka kernel: pci 0000:00:1a.0: PME# supported from D0 D3hot D3cold

Nov 21 23:56:24 oka kernel: pci 0000:00:1b.0: [8086:1e20] type 00 class 0x040300

Nov 21 23:56:24 oka kernel: pci 0000:00:1b.0: reg 10: [mem 0xf7c10000-0xf7c13fff 64bit]

Nov 21 23:56:24 oka kernel: pci 0000:00:1b.0: PME# supported from D0 D3hot D3cold

Nov 21 23:56:24 oka kernel: pci 0000:00:1c.0: [8086:1e10] type 01 class 0x060400

Nov 21 23:56:24 oka kernel: pci 0000:00:1c.0: PME# supported from D0 D3hot D3cold

Nov 21 23:56:24 oka kernel: pci 0000:00:1c.3: [8086:1e16] type 01 class 0x060400

Nov 21 23:56:24 oka kernel: pci 0000:00:1c.3: PME# supported from D0 D3hot D3cold

Nov 21 23:56:24 oka kernel: pci 0000:00:1c.4: [8086:1e18] type 01 class 0x060400

Nov 21 23:56:24 oka kernel: pci 0000:00:1c.4: PME# supported from D0 D3hot D3cold

Nov 21 23:56:24 oka kernel: pci 0000:00:1c.5: [8086:244e] type 01 class 0x060401

Nov 21 23:56:24 oka kernel: pci 0000:00:1c.5: PME# supported from D0 D3hot D3cold

Nov 21 23:56:24 oka kernel: pci 0000:00:1c.6: [8086:1e1c] type 01 class 0x060400

Nov 21 23:56:24 oka kernel: pci 0000:00:1c.6: PME# supported from D0 D3hot D3cold

Nov 21 23:56:24 oka kernel: pci 0000:00:1c.7: [8086:1e1e] type 01 class 0x060400

Nov 21 23:56:24 oka kernel: pci 0000:00:1c.7: PME# supported from D0 D3hot D3cold

Nov 21 23:56:24 oka kernel: pci 0000:00:1d.0: [8086:1e26] type 00 class 0x0c0320

Nov 21 23:56:24 oka kernel: pci 0000:00:1d.0: reg 10: [mem 0xf7c17000-0xf7c173ff]

Nov 21 23:56:24 oka kernel: pci 0000:00:1d.0: PME# supported from D0 D3hot D3cold

Nov 21 23:56:24 oka kernel: pci 0000:00:1f.0: [8086:1e44] type 00 class 0x060100

Nov 21 23:56:24 oka kernel: pci 0000:00:1f.2: [8086:1e02] type 00 class 0x010601

Nov 21 23:56:24 oka kernel: pci 0000:00:1f.2: reg 10: [io  0xf0b0-0xf0b7]

Nov 21 23:56:24 oka kernel: pci 0000:00:1f.2: reg 14: [io  0xf0a0-0xf0a3]

Nov 21 23:56:24 oka kernel: pci 0000:00:1f.2: reg 18: [io  0xf090-0xf097]

Nov 21 23:56:24 oka kernel: pci 0000:00:1f.2: reg 1c: [io  0xf080-0xf083]

Nov 21 23:56:24 oka kernel: pci 0000:00:1f.2: reg 20: [io  0xf060-0xf07f]

Nov 21 23:56:24 oka kernel: pci 0000:00:1f.2: reg 24: [mem 0xf7c16000-0xf7c167ff]

Nov 21 23:56:24 oka kernel: pci 0000:00:1f.2: PME# supported from D3hot

Nov 21 23:56:24 oka kernel: pci 0000:00:1f.3: [8086:1e22] type 00 class 0x0c0500

Nov 21 23:56:24 oka kernel: pci 0000:00:1f.3: reg 10: [mem 0xf7c15000-0xf7c150ff 64bit]

Nov 21 23:56:24 oka kernel: pci 0000:00:1f.3: reg 20: [io  0xf040-0xf05f]

Nov 21 23:56:24 oka kernel: pci 0000:00:1c.0: PCI bridge to [bus 01-01]

Nov 21 23:56:24 oka kernel: pci 0000:02:00.0: [1814:0781] type 00 class 0x028000

Nov 21 23:56:24 oka kernel: pci 0000:02:00.0: reg 10: [mem 0xf7b00000-0xf7b0ffff]

Nov 21 23:56:24 oka kernel: pci 0000:02:00.0: PME# supported from D0 D3hot

Nov 21 23:56:24 oka kernel: pci 0000:00:1c.3: PCI bridge to [bus 02-02]

Nov 21 23:56:24 oka kernel: pci 0000:00:1c.3:   bridge window [mem 0xf7b00000-0xf7bfffff]

Nov 21 23:56:24 oka kernel: pci 0000:03:00.0: [1106:3432] type 00 class 0x0c0330

Nov 21 23:56:24 oka kernel: pci 0000:03:00.0: reg 10: [mem 0xf7a00000-0xf7a00fff]

Nov 21 23:56:24 oka kernel: pci 0000:03:00.0: PME# supported from D0 D1 D2 D3hot D3cold

Nov 21 23:56:24 oka kernel: pci 0000:00:1c.4: PCI bridge to [bus 03-03]

Nov 21 23:56:24 oka kernel: pci 0000:00:1c.4:   bridge window [mem 0xf7a00000-0xf7afffff]

Nov 21 23:56:24 oka kernel: pci 0000:04:00.0: [8086:244e] type 01 class 0x060401

Nov 21 23:56:24 oka kernel: pci 0000:04:00.0: supports D1 D2

Nov 21 23:56:24 oka kernel: pci 0000:04:00.0: PME# supported from D0 D1 D2 D3hot D3cold

Nov 21 23:56:24 oka kernel: pci 0000:00:1c.5: PCI bridge to [bus 04-05] (subtractive decode)

Nov 21 23:56:24 oka kernel: pci 0000:00:1c.5:   bridge window [io  0x0000-0x0cf7] (subtractive decode)

Nov 21 23:56:24 oka kernel: pci 0000:00:1c.5:   bridge window [io  0x0d00-0xffff] (subtractive decode)

Nov 21 23:56:24 oka kernel: pci 0000:00:1c.5:   bridge window [mem 0x000a0000-0x000bffff] (subtractive decode)

Nov 21 23:56:24 oka kernel: pci 0000:00:1c.5:   bridge window [mem 0x000d0000-0x000d3fff] (subtractive decode)

Nov 21 23:56:24 oka kernel: pci 0000:00:1c.5:   bridge window [mem 0x000d4000-0x000d7fff] (subtractive decode)

Nov 21 23:56:24 oka kernel: pci 0000:00:1c.5:   bridge window [mem 0x000d8000-0x000dbfff] (subtractive decode)

Nov 21 23:56:24 oka kernel: pci 0000:00:1c.5:   bridge window [mem 0x000dc000-0x000dffff] (subtractive decode)

Nov 21 23:56:24 oka kernel: pci 0000:00:1c.5:   bridge window [mem 0x000e0000-0x000e3fff] (subtractive decode)

Nov 21 23:56:24 oka kernel: pci 0000:00:1c.5:   bridge window [mem 0x000e4000-0x000e7fff] (subtractive decode)

Nov 21 23:56:24 oka kernel: pci 0000:00:1c.5:   bridge window [mem 0xdfa00000-0xfeafffff] (subtractive decode)

Nov 21 23:56:24 oka kernel: pci 0000:04:00.0: PCI bridge to [bus 05-05] (subtractive decode)

Nov 21 23:56:24 oka kernel: pci 0000:04:00.0:   bridge window [??? 0x00000000 flags 0x0] (subtractive decode)

Nov 21 23:56:24 oka kernel: pci 0000:04:00.0:   bridge window [??? 0x00000000 flags 0x0] (subtractive decode)

Nov 21 23:56:24 oka kernel: pci 0000:04:00.0:   bridge window [??? 0x00000000 flags 0x0] (subtractive decode)

Nov 21 23:56:24 oka kernel: pci 0000:04:00.0:   bridge window [??? 0x00000000 flags 0x0] (subtractive decode)

Nov 21 23:56:24 oka kernel: pci 0000:04:00.0:   bridge window [io  0x0000-0x0cf7] (subtractive decode)

Nov 21 23:56:24 oka kernel: pci 0000:04:00.0:   bridge window [io  0x0d00-0xffff] (subtractive decode)

Nov 21 23:56:24 oka kernel: pci 0000:04:00.0:   bridge window [mem 0x000a0000-0x000bffff] (subtractive decode)

Nov 21 23:56:24 oka kernel: pci 0000:04:00.0:   bridge window [mem 0x000d0000-0x000d3fff] (subtractive decode)

Nov 21 23:56:24 oka kernel: pci 0000:04:00.0:   bridge window [mem 0x000d4000-0x000d7fff] (subtractive decode)

Nov 21 23:56:24 oka kernel: pci 0000:04:00.0:   bridge window [mem 0x000d8000-0x000dbfff] (subtractive decode)

Nov 21 23:56:24 oka kernel: pci 0000:04:00.0:   bridge window [mem 0x000dc000-0x000dffff] (subtractive decode)

Nov 21 23:56:24 oka kernel: pci 0000:04:00.0:   bridge window [mem 0x000e0000-0x000e3fff] (subtractive decode)

Nov 21 23:56:24 oka kernel: pci 0000:04:00.0:   bridge window [mem 0x000e4000-0x000e7fff] (subtractive decode)

Nov 21 23:56:24 oka kernel: pci 0000:04:00.0:   bridge window [mem 0xdfa00000-0xfeafffff] (subtractive decode)

Nov 21 23:56:24 oka kernel: pci 0000:06:00.0: [1969:1083] type 00 class 0x020000

Nov 21 23:56:24 oka kernel: pci 0000:06:00.0: reg 10: [mem 0xf7900000-0xf793ffff 64bit]

Nov 21 23:56:24 oka kernel: pci 0000:06:00.0: reg 18: [io  0xe000-0xe07f]

Nov 21 23:56:24 oka kernel: pci 0000:06:00.0: PME# supported from D0 D1 D2 D3hot D3cold

Nov 21 23:56:24 oka kernel: pci 0000:00:1c.6: PCI bridge to [bus 06-06]

Nov 21 23:56:24 oka kernel: pci 0000:00:1c.6:   bridge window [io  0xe000-0xefff]

Nov 21 23:56:24 oka kernel: pci 0000:00:1c.6:   bridge window [mem 0xf7900000-0xf79fffff]

Nov 21 23:56:24 oka kernel: pci 0000:07:00.0: [1b4b:9172] type 00 class 0x010601

Nov 21 23:56:24 oka kernel: pci 0000:07:00.0: reg 10: [io  0xd040-0xd047]

Nov 21 23:56:24 oka kernel: pci 0000:07:00.0: reg 14: [io  0xd030-0xd033]

Nov 21 23:56:24 oka kernel: pci 0000:07:00.0: reg 18: [io  0xd020-0xd027]

Nov 21 23:56:24 oka kernel: pci 0000:07:00.0: reg 1c: [io  0xd010-0xd013]

Nov 21 23:56:24 oka kernel: pci 0000:07:00.0: reg 20: [io  0xd000-0xd00f]

Nov 21 23:56:24 oka kernel: pci 0000:07:00.0: reg 24: [mem 0xf7810000-0xf78101ff]

Nov 21 23:56:24 oka kernel: pci 0000:07:00.0: reg 30: [mem 0xf7800000-0xf780ffff pref]

Nov 21 23:56:24 oka kernel: pci 0000:07:00.0: PME# supported from D3hot

Nov 21 23:56:24 oka kernel: pci 0000:00:1c.7: PCI bridge to [bus 07-07]

Nov 21 23:56:24 oka kernel: pci 0000:00:1c.7:   bridge window [io  0xd000-0xdfff]

Nov 21 23:56:24 oka kernel: pci 0000:00:1c.7:   bridge window [mem 0xf7800000-0xf78fffff]

Nov 21 23:56:24 oka kernel: pci_bus 0000:00: on NUMA node 0

Nov 21 23:56:24 oka kernel: ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0._PRT]

Nov 21 23:56:24 oka kernel: ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.RP01._PRT]

Nov 21 23:56:24 oka kernel: ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.RP04._PRT]

Nov 21 23:56:24 oka kernel: ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.RP05._PRT]

Nov 21 23:56:24 oka kernel: ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.RP06._PRT]

Nov 21 23:56:24 oka kernel: ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.RP07._PRT]

Nov 21 23:56:24 oka kernel: ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.RP08._PRT]

Nov 21 23:56:24 oka kernel: pci0000:00: Requesting ACPI _OSC control (0x1d)

Nov 21 23:56:24 oka kernel: pci0000:00: ACPI _OSC control (0x18) granted

Nov 21 23:56:24 oka kernel: ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKA] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 10 *11 12 14 15)

Nov 21 23:56:24 oka kernel: ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKB] (IRQs *3 4 5 6 10 11 12 14 15)

Nov 21 23:56:24 oka kernel: ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKC] (IRQs 3 *4 5 6 10 11 12 14 15)

Nov 21 23:56:24 oka kernel: ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKD] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 *10 11 12 14 15)

Nov 21 23:56:24 oka kernel: ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKE] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 10 11 12 14 15) *0, disabled.

Nov 21 23:56:24 oka kernel: ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKF] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 10 11 12 14 15) *0, disabled.

Nov 21 23:56:24 oka kernel: ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKG] (IRQs 3 4 *5 6 10 11 12 14 15)

Nov 21 23:56:24 oka kernel: ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKH] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 10 *11 12 14 15)

Nov 21 23:56:24 oka kernel: vgaarb: device added: PCI:0000:00:02.0,decodes=io+mem,owns=io+mem,locks=none

Nov 21 23:56:24 oka kernel: vgaarb: loaded

Nov 21 23:56:24 oka kernel: vgaarb: bridge control possible 0000:00:02.0

Nov 21 23:56:24 oka kernel: SCSI subsystem initialized

Nov 21 23:56:24 oka kernel: libata version 3.00 loaded.

Nov 21 23:56:24 oka kernel: PCI: Using ACPI for IRQ routing

Nov 21 23:56:24 oka kernel: PCI: pci_cache_line_size set to 64 bytes

Nov 21 23:56:24 oka kernel: reserve RAM buffer: 000000000009d800 - 000000000009ffff 

Nov 21 23:56:24 oka kernel: reserve RAM buffer: 0000000040004000 - 0000000043ffffff 

Nov 21 23:56:24 oka kernel: reserve RAM buffer: 00000000d9432000 - 00000000dbffffff 

Nov 21 23:56:24 oka kernel: reserve RAM buffer: 00000000da2b2000 - 00000000dbffffff 

Nov 21 23:56:24 oka kernel: reserve RAM buffer: 00000000dac7f000 - 00000000dbffffff 

Nov 21 23:56:24 oka kernel: reserve RAM buffer: 00000000db000000 - 00000000dbffffff 

Nov 21 23:56:24 oka kernel: reserve RAM buffer: 000000041f600000 - 000000041fffffff 

Nov 21 23:56:24 oka kernel: Switching to clocksource hpet

Nov 21 23:56:24 oka kernel: pnp: PnP ACPI init

Nov 21 23:56:24 oka kernel: ACPI: bus type pnp registered

Nov 21 23:56:24 oka kernel: pnp 00:00: [bus 00-3e]

Nov 21 23:56:24 oka kernel: pnp 00:00: [io  0x0000-0x0cf7 window]

Nov 21 23:56:24 oka kernel: pnp 00:00: [io  0x0cf8-0x0cff]

Nov 21 23:56:24 oka kernel: pnp 00:00: [io  0x0d00-0xffff window]

Nov 21 23:56:24 oka kernel: pnp 00:00: [mem 0x000a0000-0x000bffff window]

Nov 21 23:56:24 oka kernel: pnp 00:00: [mem 0x000c0000-0x000c3fff window]

Nov 21 23:56:24 oka kernel: pnp 00:00: [mem 0x000c4000-0x000c7fff window]

Nov 21 23:56:24 oka kernel: pnp 00:00: [mem 0x000c8000-0x000cbfff window]

Nov 21 23:56:24 oka kernel: pnp 00:00: [mem 0x000cc000-0x000cffff window]

Nov 21 23:56:24 oka kernel: pnp 00:00: [mem 0x000d0000-0x000d3fff window]

Nov 21 23:56:24 oka kernel: pnp 00:00: [mem 0x000d4000-0x000d7fff window]

Nov 21 23:56:24 oka kernel: pnp 00:00: [mem 0x000d8000-0x000dbfff window]

Nov 21 23:56:24 oka kernel: pnp 00:00: [mem 0x000dc000-0x000dffff window]

Nov 21 23:56:24 oka kernel: pnp 00:00: [mem 0x000e0000-0x000e3fff window]

Nov 21 23:56:24 oka kernel: pnp 00:00: [mem 0x000e4000-0x000e7fff window]

Nov 21 23:56:24 oka kernel: pnp 00:00: [mem 0x000e8000-0x000ebfff window]

Nov 21 23:56:24 oka kernel: pnp 00:00: [mem 0x000ec000-0x000effff window]

Nov 21 23:56:24 oka kernel: pnp 00:00: [mem 0x000f0000-0x000fffff window]

Nov 21 23:56:24 oka kernel: pnp 00:00: [mem 0xdfa00000-0xfeafffff window]

Nov 21 23:56:24 oka kernel: pnp 00:00: [mem 0x00010000-0x0001ffff window]

Nov 21 23:56:24 oka kernel: pnp 00:00: Plug and Play ACPI device, IDs PNP0a08 PNP0a03 (active)

Nov 21 23:56:24 oka kernel: pnp 00:01: [mem 0xfed40000-0xfed44fff]

Nov 21 23:56:24 oka kernel: system 00:01: [mem 0xfed40000-0xfed44fff] has been reserved

Nov 21 23:56:24 oka kernel: system 00:01: Plug and Play ACPI device, IDs PNP0c01 (active)

Nov 21 23:56:24 oka kernel: pnp 00:02: [io  0x0000-0x001f]

Nov 21 23:56:24 oka kernel: pnp 00:02: [io  0x0081-0x0091]

Nov 21 23:56:24 oka kernel: pnp 00:02: [io  0x0093-0x009f]

Nov 21 23:56:24 oka kernel: pnp 00:02: [io  0x00c0-0x00df]

Nov 21 23:56:24 oka kernel: pnp 00:02: [dma 4]

Nov 21 23:56:24 oka kernel: pnp 00:02: Plug and Play ACPI device, IDs PNP0200 (active)

Nov 21 23:56:24 oka kernel: pnp 00:03: [mem 0xff000000-0xffffffff]

Nov 21 23:56:24 oka kernel: pnp 00:03: Plug and Play ACPI device, IDs INT0800 (active)

Nov 21 23:56:24 oka kernel: pnp 00:04: [mem 0xfed00000-0xfed003ff]

Nov 21 23:56:24 oka kernel: pnp 00:04: Plug and Play ACPI device, IDs PNP0103 (active)

Nov 21 23:56:24 oka kernel: pnp 00:05: [io  0x002e-0x002f]

Nov 21 23:56:24 oka kernel: pnp 00:05: [io  0x004e-0x004f]

Nov 21 23:56:24 oka kernel: pnp 00:05: [io  0x0061]

Nov 21 23:56:24 oka kernel: pnp 00:05: [io  0x0063]

Nov 21 23:56:24 oka kernel: pnp 00:05: [io  0x0065]

Nov 21 23:56:24 oka kernel: pnp 00:05: [io  0x0067]

Nov 21 23:56:24 oka kernel: pnp 00:05: [io  0x0070]

Nov 21 23:56:24 oka kernel: pnp 00:05: [io  0x0080]

Nov 21 23:56:24 oka kernel: pnp 00:05: [io  0x0092]

Nov 21 23:56:24 oka kernel: pnp 00:05: [io  0x00b2-0x00b3]

Nov 21 23:56:24 oka kernel: pnp 00:05: [io  0x0680-0x069f]

Nov 21 23:56:24 oka kernel: pnp 00:05: [io  0x0200-0x020f]

Nov 21 23:56:24 oka kernel: pnp 00:05: [io  0xffff]

Nov 21 23:56:24 oka kernel: pnp 00:05: [io  0xffff]

Nov 21 23:56:24 oka kernel: pnp 00:05: [io  0x0400-0x0453]

Nov 21 23:56:24 oka kernel: pnp 00:05: [io  0x0458-0x047f]

Nov 21 23:56:24 oka kernel: pnp 00:05: [io  0x0500-0x057f]

Nov 21 23:56:24 oka kernel: system 00:05: [io  0x0680-0x069f] has been reserved

Nov 21 23:56:24 oka kernel: system 00:05: [io  0x0200-0x020f] has been reserved

Nov 21 23:56:24 oka kernel: system 00:05: [io  0xffff] has been reserved

Nov 21 23:56:24 oka kernel: system 00:05: [io  0xffff] has been reserved

Nov 21 23:56:24 oka kernel: system 00:05: [io  0x0400-0x0453] has been reserved

Nov 21 23:56:24 oka kernel: system 00:05: [io  0x0458-0x047f] has been reserved

Nov 21 23:56:24 oka kernel: system 00:05: [io  0x0500-0x057f] has been reserved

Nov 21 23:56:24 oka kernel: system 00:05: Plug and Play ACPI device, IDs PNP0c02 (active)

Nov 21 23:56:24 oka kernel: pnp 00:06: [io  0x0070-0x0077]

Nov 21 23:56:24 oka kernel: pnp 00:06: [irq 8]

Nov 21 23:56:24 oka kernel: pnp 00:06: Plug and Play ACPI device, IDs PNP0b00 (active)

Nov 21 23:56:24 oka kernel: pnp 00:07: [io  0x0454-0x0457]

Nov 21 23:56:24 oka kernel: system 00:07: [io  0x0454-0x0457] has been reserved

Nov 21 23:56:24 oka kernel: system 00:07: Plug and Play ACPI device, IDs INT3f0d PNP0c02 (active)

Nov 21 23:56:24 oka kernel: pnp 00:08: [io  0x0000-0xffffffffffffffff disabled]

Nov 21 23:56:24 oka kernel: pnp 00:08: [io  0x0a00-0x0a0f]

Nov 21 23:56:24 oka kernel: pnp 00:08: [io  0x0a30-0x0a3f]

Nov 21 23:56:24 oka kernel: pnp 00:08: [io  0x0a20-0x0a2f]

Nov 21 23:56:24 oka kernel: system 00:08: [io  0x0a00-0x0a0f] has been reserved

Nov 21 23:56:24 oka kernel: system 00:08: [io  0x0a30-0x0a3f] has been reserved

Nov 21 23:56:24 oka kernel: system 00:08: [io  0x0a20-0x0a2f] has been reserved

Nov 21 23:56:24 oka kernel: system 00:08: Plug and Play ACPI device, IDs PNP0c02 (active)

Nov 21 23:56:24 oka kernel: pnp 00:09: [io  0x0060]

Nov 21 23:56:24 oka kernel: pnp 00:09: [io  0x0064]

Nov 21 23:56:24 oka kernel: pnp 00:09: [irq 1]

Nov 21 23:56:24 oka kernel: pnp 00:09: Plug and Play ACPI device, IDs PNP0303 PNP030b (active)

Nov 21 23:56:24 oka kernel: pnp 00:0a: [io  0x0010-0x001f]

Nov 21 23:56:24 oka kernel: pnp 00:0a: [io  0x0022-0x003f]

Nov 21 23:56:24 oka kernel: pnp 00:0a: [io  0x0044-0x005f]

Nov 21 23:56:24 oka kernel: pnp 00:0a: [io  0x0062-0x0063]

Nov 21 23:56:24 oka kernel: pnp 00:0a: [io  0x0065-0x006f]

Nov 21 23:56:24 oka kernel: pnp 00:0a: [io  0x0072-0x007f]

Nov 21 23:56:24 oka kernel: pnp 00:0a: [io  0x0080]

Nov 21 23:56:24 oka kernel: pnp 00:0a: [io  0x0084-0x0086]

Nov 21 23:56:24 oka kernel: pnp 00:0a: [io  0x0088]

Nov 21 23:56:24 oka kernel: pnp 00:0a: [io  0x008c-0x008e]

Nov 21 23:56:24 oka kernel: pnp 00:0a: [io  0x0090-0x009f]

Nov 21 23:56:24 oka kernel: pnp 00:0a: [io  0x00a2-0x00bf]

Nov 21 23:56:24 oka kernel: pnp 00:0a: [io  0x00e0-0x00ef]

Nov 21 23:56:24 oka kernel: pnp 00:0a: [io  0x04d0-0x04d1]

Nov 21 23:56:24 oka kernel: system 00:0a: [io  0x04d0-0x04d1] has been reserved

Nov 21 23:56:24 oka kernel: system 00:0a: Plug and Play ACPI device, IDs PNP0c02 (active)

Nov 21 23:56:24 oka kernel: pnp 00:0b: [io  0x00f0-0x00ff]

Nov 21 23:56:24 oka kernel: pnp 00:0b: [irq 13]

Nov 21 23:56:24 oka kernel: pnp 00:0b: Plug and Play ACPI device, IDs PNP0c04 (active)

Nov 21 23:56:24 oka kernel: pnp 00:0c: [mem 0xfed1c000-0xfed1ffff]

Nov 21 23:56:24 oka kernel: pnp 00:0c: [mem 0xfed10000-0xfed17fff]

Nov 21 23:56:24 oka kernel: pnp 00:0c: [mem 0xfed18000-0xfed18fff]

Nov 21 23:56:24 oka kernel: pnp 00:0c: [mem 0xfed19000-0xfed19fff]

Nov 21 23:56:24 oka kernel: pnp 00:0c: [mem 0xf8000000-0xfbffffff]

Nov 21 23:56:24 oka kernel: pnp 00:0c: [mem 0xfed20000-0xfed3ffff]

Nov 21 23:56:24 oka kernel: pnp 00:0c: [mem 0xfed90000-0xfed93fff]

Nov 21 23:56:24 oka kernel: pnp 00:0c: [mem 0xfed45000-0xfed8ffff]

Nov 21 23:56:24 oka kernel: pnp 00:0c: [mem 0xff000000-0xffffffff]

Nov 21 23:56:24 oka kernel: pnp 00:0c: [mem 0xfee00000-0xfeefffff]

Nov 21 23:56:24 oka kernel: pnp 00:0c: [mem 0xdfa00000-0xdfa00fff]

Nov 21 23:56:24 oka kernel: system 00:0c: [mem 0xfed1c000-0xfed1ffff] has been reserved

Nov 21 23:56:24 oka kernel: system 00:0c: [mem 0xfed10000-0xfed17fff] has been reserved

Nov 21 23:56:24 oka kernel: system 00:0c: [mem 0xfed18000-0xfed18fff] has been reserved

Nov 21 23:56:24 oka kernel: system 00:0c: [mem 0xfed19000-0xfed19fff] has been reserved

Nov 21 23:56:24 oka kernel: system 00:0c: [mem 0xf8000000-0xfbffffff] has been reserved

Nov 21 23:56:24 oka kernel: system 00:0c: [mem 0xfed20000-0xfed3ffff] has been reserved

Nov 21 23:56:24 oka kernel: system 00:0c: [mem 0xfed90000-0xfed93fff] has been reserved

Nov 21 23:56:24 oka kernel: system 00:0c: [mem 0xfed45000-0xfed8ffff] has been reserved

Nov 21 23:56:24 oka kernel: system 00:0c: [mem 0xff000000-0xffffffff] has been reserved

Nov 21 23:56:24 oka kernel: system 00:0c: [mem 0xfee00000-0xfeefffff] could not be reserved

Nov 21 23:56:24 oka kernel: system 00:0c: [mem 0xdfa00000-0xdfa00fff] has been reserved

Nov 21 23:56:24 oka kernel: system 00:0c: Plug and Play ACPI device, IDs PNP0c02 (active)

Nov 21 23:56:24 oka kernel: pnp 00:0d: [mem 0x20000000-0x201fffff]

Nov 21 23:56:24 oka kernel: pnp 00:0d: [mem 0x40004000-0x40004fff]

Nov 21 23:56:24 oka kernel: system 00:0d: [mem 0x20000000-0x201fffff] has been reserved

Nov 21 23:56:24 oka kernel: system 00:0d: [mem 0x40004000-0x40004fff] has been reserved

Nov 21 23:56:24 oka kernel: system 00:0d: Plug and Play ACPI device, IDs PNP0c01 (active)

Nov 21 23:56:24 oka kernel: pnp: PnP ACPI: found 14 devices

Nov 21 23:56:24 oka kernel: ACPI: ACPI bus type pnp unregistered

Nov 21 23:56:24 oka kernel: pci 0000:00:1c.0: PCI bridge to [bus 01-01]

Nov 21 23:56:24 oka kernel: pci 0000:00:1c.3: PCI bridge to [bus 02-02]

Nov 21 23:56:24 oka kernel: pci 0000:00:1c.3:   bridge window [mem 0xf7b00000-0xf7bfffff]

Nov 21 23:56:24 oka kernel: pci 0000:00:1c.4: PCI bridge to [bus 03-03]

Nov 21 23:56:24 oka kernel: pci 0000:00:1c.4:   bridge window [mem 0xf7a00000-0xf7afffff]

Nov 21 23:56:24 oka kernel: pci 0000:04:00.0: PCI bridge to [bus 05-05]

Nov 21 23:56:24 oka kernel: pci 0000:00:1c.5: PCI bridge to [bus 04-05]

Nov 21 23:56:24 oka kernel: pci 0000:00:1c.6: PCI bridge to [bus 06-06]

Nov 21 23:56:24 oka kernel: pci 0000:00:1c.6:   bridge window [io  0xe000-0xefff]

Nov 21 23:56:24 oka kernel: pci 0000:00:1c.6:   bridge window [mem 0xf7900000-0xf79fffff]

Nov 21 23:56:24 oka kernel: pci 0000:00:1c.7: PCI bridge to [bus 07-07]

Nov 21 23:56:24 oka kernel: pci 0000:00:1c.7:   bridge window [io  0xd000-0xdfff]

Nov 21 23:56:24 oka kernel: pci 0000:00:1c.7:   bridge window [mem 0xf7800000-0xf78fffff]

Nov 21 23:56:24 oka kernel: pci 0000:04:00.0: setting latency timer to 64

Nov 21 23:56:24 oka kernel: pci_bus 0000:00: resource 4 [io  0x0000-0x0cf7]

Nov 21 23:56:24 oka kernel: pci_bus 0000:00: resource 5 [io  0x0d00-0xffff]

Nov 21 23:56:24 oka kernel: pci_bus 0000:00: resource 6 [mem 0x000a0000-0x000bffff]

Nov 21 23:56:24 oka kernel: pci_bus 0000:00: resource 7 [mem 0x000d0000-0x000d3fff]

Nov 21 23:56:24 oka kernel: pci_bus 0000:00: resource 8 [mem 0x000d4000-0x000d7fff]

Nov 21 23:56:24 oka kernel: pci_bus 0000:00: resource 9 [mem 0x000d8000-0x000dbfff]

Nov 21 23:56:24 oka kernel: pci_bus 0000:00: resource 10 [mem 0x000dc000-0x000dffff]

Nov 21 23:56:24 oka kernel: pci_bus 0000:00: resource 11 [mem 0x000e0000-0x000e3fff]

Nov 21 23:56:24 oka kernel: pci_bus 0000:00: resource 12 [mem 0x000e4000-0x000e7fff]

Nov 21 23:56:24 oka kernel: pci_bus 0000:00: resource 13 [mem 0xdfa00000-0xfeafffff]

Nov 21 23:56:24 oka kernel: pci_bus 0000:02: resource 1 [mem 0xf7b00000-0xf7bfffff]

Nov 21 23:56:24 oka kernel: pci_bus 0000:03: resource 1 [mem 0xf7a00000-0xf7afffff]

Nov 21 23:56:24 oka kernel: pci_bus 0000:04: resource 4 [io  0x0000-0x0cf7]

Nov 21 23:56:24 oka kernel: pci_bus 0000:04: resource 5 [io  0x0d00-0xffff]

Nov 21 23:56:24 oka kernel: pci_bus 0000:04: resource 6 [mem 0x000a0000-0x000bffff]

Nov 21 23:56:24 oka kernel: pci_bus 0000:04: resource 7 [mem 0x000d0000-0x000d3fff]

Nov 21 23:56:24 oka kernel: pci_bus 0000:04: resource 8 [mem 0x000d4000-0x000d7fff]

Nov 21 23:56:24 oka kernel: pci_bus 0000:04: resource 9 [mem 0x000d8000-0x000dbfff]

Nov 21 23:56:24 oka kernel: pci_bus 0000:04: resource 10 [mem 0x000dc000-0x000dffff]

Nov 21 23:56:24 oka kernel: pci_bus 0000:04: resource 11 [mem 0x000e0000-0x000e3fff]

Nov 21 23:56:24 oka kernel: pci_bus 0000:04: resource 12 [mem 0x000e4000-0x000e7fff]

Nov 21 23:56:24 oka kernel: pci_bus 0000:04: resource 13 [mem 0xdfa00000-0xfeafffff]

Nov 21 23:56:24 oka kernel: pci_bus 0000:05: resource 8 [io  0x0000-0x0cf7]

Nov 21 23:56:24 oka kernel: pci_bus 0000:05: resource 9 [io  0x0d00-0xffff]

Nov 21 23:56:24 oka kernel: pci_bus 0000:05: resource 10 [mem 0x000a0000-0x000bffff]

Nov 21 23:56:24 oka kernel: pci_bus 0000:05: resource 11 [mem 0x000d0000-0x000d3fff]

Nov 21 23:56:24 oka kernel: pci_bus 0000:05: resource 12 [mem 0x000d4000-0x000d7fff]

Nov 21 23:56:24 oka kernel: pci_bus 0000:05: resource 13 [mem 0x000d8000-0x000dbfff]

Nov 21 23:56:24 oka kernel: pci_bus 0000:05: resource 14 [mem 0x000dc000-0x000dffff]

Nov 21 23:56:24 oka kernel: pci_bus 0000:05: resource 15 [mem 0x000e0000-0x000e3fff]

Nov 21 23:56:24 oka kernel: pci_bus 0000:05: resource 16 [mem 0x000e4000-0x000e7fff]

Nov 21 23:56:24 oka kernel: pci_bus 0000:05: resource 17 [mem 0xdfa00000-0xfeafffff]

Nov 21 23:56:24 oka kernel: pci_bus 0000:06: resource 0 [io  0xe000-0xefff]

Nov 21 23:56:24 oka kernel: pci_bus 0000:06: resource 1 [mem 0xf7900000-0xf79fffff]

Nov 21 23:56:24 oka kernel: pci_bus 0000:07: resource 0 [io  0xd000-0xdfff]

Nov 21 23:56:24 oka kernel: pci_bus 0000:07: resource 1 [mem 0xf7800000-0xf78fffff]

Nov 21 23:56:24 oka kernel: NET: Registered protocol family 2

Nov 21 23:56:24 oka kernel: IP route cache hash table entries: 524288 (order: 10, 4194304 bytes)

Nov 21 23:56:24 oka kernel: TCP established hash table entries: 262144 (order: 10, 4194304 bytes)

Nov 21 23:56:24 oka kernel: TCP bind hash table entries: 65536 (order: 8, 1048576 bytes)

Nov 21 23:56:24 oka kernel: TCP: Hash tables configured (established 262144 bind 65536)

Nov 21 23:56:24 oka kernel: TCP: reno registered

Nov 21 23:56:24 oka kernel: UDP hash table entries: 8192 (order: 6, 262144 bytes)

Nov 21 23:56:24 oka kernel: UDP-Lite hash table entries: 8192 (order: 6, 262144 bytes)

Nov 21 23:56:24 oka kernel: NET: Registered protocol family 1

Nov 21 23:56:24 oka kernel: pci 0000:00:02.0: Boot video device

Nov 21 23:56:24 oka kernel: pci 0000:00:14.0: CONFIG_USB_XHCI_HCD is turned off, defaulting to EHCI.

Nov 21 23:56:24 oka kernel: pci 0000:00:14.0: USB 3.0 devices will work at USB 2.0 speeds.

Nov 21 23:56:24 oka kernel: PCI: CLS 64 bytes, default 64

Nov 21 23:56:24 oka kernel: PCI-DMA: Using software bounce buffering for IO (SWIOTLB)

Nov 21 23:56:24 oka kernel: Placing 64MB software IO TLB between ffff8800d5432000 - ffff8800d9432000

Nov 21 23:56:24 oka kernel: software IO TLB at phys 0xd5432000 - 0xd9432000

Nov 21 23:56:24 oka kernel: audit: initializing netlink socket (disabled)

Nov 21 23:56:24 oka kernel: type=2000 audit(1353560130.520:1): initialized

Nov 21 23:56:24 oka kernel: VFS: Disk quotas dquot_6.5.2

Nov 21 23:56:24 oka kernel: Dquot-cache hash table entries: 512 (order 0, 4096 bytes)

Nov 21 23:56:24 oka kernel: squashfs: version 4.0 (2009/01/31) Phillip Lougher

Nov 21 23:56:24 oka kernel: SGI XFS with ACLs, security attributes, realtime, large block/inode numbers, no debug enabled

Nov 21 23:56:24 oka kernel: OCFS2 1.5.0

Nov 21 23:56:24 oka kernel: ocfs2: Registered cluster interface o2cb

Nov 21 23:56:24 oka kernel: OCFS2 DLMFS 1.5.0

Nov 21 23:56:24 oka kernel: OCFS2 User DLM kernel interface loaded

Nov 21 23:56:24 oka kernel: OCFS2 Node Manager 1.5.0

Nov 21 23:56:24 oka kernel: OCFS2 DLM 1.5.0

Nov 21 23:56:24 oka kernel: GFS2 installed

Nov 21 23:56:24 oka kernel: msgmni has been set to 31900

Nov 21 23:56:24 oka kernel: Block layer SCSI generic (bsg) driver version 0.4 loaded (major 253)

Nov 21 23:56:24 oka kernel: io scheduler noop registered

Nov 21 23:56:24 oka kernel: io scheduler deadline registered

Nov 21 23:56:24 oka kernel: io scheduler cfq registered (default)

Nov 21 23:56:24 oka kernel: Serial: 8250/16550 driver, 4 ports, IRQ sharing enabled

Nov 21 23:56:24 oka kernel: Linux agpgart interface v0.103

Nov 21 23:56:24 oka kernel: agpgart-intel 0000:00:00.0: Intel Ivybridge Chipset

Nov 21 23:56:24 oka kernel: agpgart-intel 0000:00:00.0: detected gtt size: 2097152K total, 262144K mappable

Nov 21 23:56:24 oka kernel: agpgart-intel 0000:00:00.0: detected 65536K stolen memory

Nov 21 23:56:24 oka kernel: agpgart-intel 0000:00:00.0: AGP aperture is 256M @ 0xe0000000

Nov 21 23:56:24 oka kernel: input: Power Button as /devices/LNXSYSTM:00/device:00/PNP0C0C:00/input/input0

Nov 21 23:56:24 oka kernel: ACPI: Power Button [PWRB]

Nov 21 23:56:24 oka kernel: input: Power Button as /devices/LNXSYSTM:00/LNXPWRBN:00/input/input1

Nov 21 23:56:24 oka kernel: ACPI: Power Button [PWRF]

Nov 21 23:56:24 oka kernel: [drm] Initialized drm 1.1.0 20060810

Nov 21 23:56:24 oka kernel: pci 0000:00:02.0: setting latency timer to 64

Nov 21 23:56:24 oka kernel: mtrr: type mismatch for e0000000,10000000 old: write-back new: write-combining

Nov 21 23:56:24 oka kernel: [drm] MTRR allocation failed.  Graphics performance may suffer.

Nov 21 23:56:24 oka kernel: pci 0000:00:02.0: irq 40 for MSI/MSI-X

Nov 21 23:56:24 oka kernel: [drm] Supports vblank timestamp caching Rev 1 (10.10.2010).

Nov 21 23:56:24 oka kernel: [drm] No driver support for vblank timestamp query.

Nov 21 23:56:24 oka kernel: acpi device:58: registered as cooling_device0

Nov 21 23:56:24 oka kernel: input: Video Bus as /devices/LNXSYSTM:00/device:00/PNP0A08:00/LNXVIDEO:00/input/input2

Nov 21 23:56:24 oka kernel: ACPI: Video Device [GFX0] (multi-head: yes  rom: no  post: no)

Nov 21 23:56:24 oka kernel: [drm] Initialized i915 1.6.0 20080730 for 0000:00:02.0 on minor 0

Nov 21 23:56:24 oka kernel: brd: module loaded

Nov 21 23:56:24 oka kernel: loop: module loaded

Nov 21 23:56:24 oka kernel: ahci 0000:00:1f.2: version 3.0

Nov 21 23:56:24 oka kernel: ahci 0000:00:1f.2: irq 41 for MSI/MSI-X

Nov 21 23:56:24 oka kernel: ahci 0000:00:1f.2: AHCI 0001.0300 32 slots 6 ports 6 Gbps 0xc impl SATA mode

Nov 21 23:56:24 oka kernel: ahci 0000:00:1f.2: flags: 64bit ncq led clo pio slum part ems apst 

Nov 21 23:56:24 oka kernel: ahci 0000:00:1f.2: setting latency timer to 64

Nov 21 23:56:24 oka kernel: scsi0 : ahci

Nov 21 23:56:24 oka kernel: scsi1 : ahci

Nov 21 23:56:24 oka kernel: scsi2 : ahci

Nov 21 23:56:24 oka kernel: scsi3 : ahci

Nov 21 23:56:24 oka kernel: scsi4 : ahci

Nov 21 23:56:24 oka kernel: scsi5 : ahci

Nov 21 23:56:24 oka kernel: ata1: DUMMY

Nov 21 23:56:24 oka kernel: ata2: DUMMY

Nov 21 23:56:24 oka kernel: ata3: SATA max UDMA/133 abar m2048@0xf7c16000 port 0xf7c16200 irq 41

Nov 21 23:56:24 oka kernel: ata4: SATA max UDMA/133 abar m2048@0xf7c16000 port 0xf7c16280 irq 41

Nov 21 23:56:24 oka kernel: ata5: DUMMY

Nov 21 23:56:24 oka kernel: ata6: DUMMY

Nov 21 23:56:24 oka kernel: ahci 0000:07:00.0: irq 42 for MSI/MSI-X

Nov 21 23:56:24 oka kernel: ahci 0000:07:00.0: AHCI 0001.0000 32 slots 2 ports 6 Gbps 0x3 impl SATA mode

Nov 21 23:56:24 oka kernel: ahci 0000:07:00.0: flags: 64bit ncq sntf led only pmp fbs pio slum part sxs 

Nov 21 23:56:24 oka kernel: scsi6 : ahci

Nov 21 23:56:24 oka kernel: scsi7 : ahci

Nov 21 23:56:24 oka kernel: ata7: SATA max UDMA/133 abar m512@0xf7810000 port 0xf7810100 irq 42

Nov 21 23:56:24 oka kernel: ata8: SATA max UDMA/133 abar m512@0xf7810000 port 0xf7810180 irq 42

Nov 21 23:56:24 oka kernel: i8042: PNP: PS/2 Controller [PNP0303:PS2K] at 0x60,0x64 irq 1

Nov 21 23:56:24 oka kernel: i8042: PNP: PS/2 appears to have AUX port disabled, if this is incorrect please boot with i8042.nopnp

Nov 21 23:56:24 oka kernel: serio: i8042 KBD port at 0x60,0x64 irq 1

Nov 21 23:56:24 oka kernel: mousedev: PS/2 mouse device common for all mice

Nov 21 23:56:24 oka kernel: rtc_cmos 00:06: RTC can wake from S4

Nov 21 23:56:24 oka kernel: rtc_cmos 00:06: rtc core: registered rtc_cmos as rtc0

Nov 21 23:56:24 oka kernel: rtc0: alarms up to one month, y3k, 242 bytes nvram, hpet irqs

Nov 21 23:56:24 oka kernel: cpuidle: using governor ladder

Nov 21 23:56:24 oka kernel: cpuidle: using governor menu

Nov 21 23:56:24 oka kernel: TCP: cubic registered

Nov 21 23:56:24 oka kernel: NET: Registered protocol family 17

Nov 21 23:56:24 oka kernel: registered taskstats version 1

Nov 21 23:56:24 oka kernel: rtc_cmos 00:06: setting system clock to 2012-11-22 04:55:31 UTC (1353560131)

Nov 21 23:56:24 oka kernel: input: AT Translated Set 2 keyboard as /devices/platform/i8042/serio0/input/input3

Nov 21 23:56:24 oka kernel: ata4: SATA link up 1.5 Gbps (SStatus 113 SControl 300)

Nov 21 23:56:24 oka kernel: ata8: SATA link down (SStatus 0 SControl 300)

Nov 21 23:56:24 oka kernel: ata7: SATA link down (SStatus 0 SControl 300)

Nov 21 23:56:24 oka kernel: ata3: SATA link up 3.0 Gbps (SStatus 123 SControl 300)

Nov 21 23:56:24 oka kernel: ACPI Error: [DSSP] Namespace lookup failure, AE_NOT_FOUND (20120320/psargs-359)

Nov 21 23:56:24 oka kernel: ACPI Error: Method parse/execution failed [\_SB_.PCI0.SAT0.SPT2._GTF] (Node ffff88041d07ad08), AE_NOT_FOUND (20120320/psparse-536)

Nov 21 23:56:24 oka kernel: ACPI Error: [DSSP] Namespace lookup failure, AE_NOT_FOUND (20120320/psargs-359)

Nov 21 23:56:24 oka kernel: ACPI Error: Method parse/execution failed [\_SB_.PCI0.SAT0.SPT3._GTF] (Node ffff88041d07ac90), AE_NOT_FOUND (20120320/psparse-536)

Nov 21 23:56:24 oka kernel: ata4.00: ATAPI: HL-DT-STDVD-RAM GH22LS30, 1.00, max UDMA/100

Nov 21 23:56:24 oka kernel: ACPI Error: [DSSP] Namespace lookup failure, AE_NOT_FOUND (20120320/psargs-359)

Nov 21 23:56:24 oka kernel: ACPI Error: Method parse/execution failed [\_SB_.PCI0.SAT0.SPT3._GTF] (Node ffff88041d07ac90), AE_NOT_FOUND (20120320/psparse-536)

Nov 21 23:56:24 oka kernel: ata4.00: configured for UDMA/100

Nov 21 23:56:24 oka kernel: ata3.00: ATA-7: ST3300622AS, 3.AAH, max UDMA/133

Nov 21 23:56:24 oka kernel: ata3.00: 586072368 sectors, multi 16: LBA48 NCQ (depth 31/32)

Nov 21 23:56:24 oka kernel: ACPI Error: [DSSP] Namespace lookup failure, AE_NOT_FOUND (20120320/psargs-359)

Nov 21 23:56:24 oka kernel: ACPI Error: Method parse/execution failed [\_SB_.PCI0.SAT0.SPT2._GTF] (Node ffff88041d07ad08), AE_NOT_FOUND (20120320/psparse-536)

Nov 21 23:56:24 oka kernel: ata3.00: configured for UDMA/133

Nov 21 23:56:24 oka kernel: scsi 2:0:0:0: Direct-Access     ATA      ST3300622AS      3.AA PQ: 0 ANSI: 5

Nov 21 23:56:24 oka kernel: sd 2:0:0:0: [sda] 586072368 512-byte logical blocks: (300 GB/279 GiB)

Nov 21 23:56:24 oka kernel: sd 2:0:0:0: [sda] Write Protect is off

Nov 21 23:56:24 oka kernel: sd 2:0:0:0: [sda] Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00

Nov 21 23:56:24 oka kernel: sd 2:0:0:0: [sda] Write cache: enabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA

Nov 21 23:56:24 oka kernel: scsi 3:0:0:0: CD-ROM            HL-DT-ST DVD-RAM GH22LS30 1.00 PQ: 0 ANSI: 5

Nov 21 23:56:24 oka kernel: sr0: scsi3-mmc drive: 48x/48x writer dvd-ram cd/rw xa/form2 cdda tray

Nov 21 23:56:24 oka kernel: cdrom: Uniform CD-ROM driver Revision: 3.20

Nov 21 23:56:24 oka kernel: sr 3:0:0:0: Attached scsi CD-ROM sr0

Nov 21 23:56:24 oka kernel: sda: sda1 < sda5 sda6 sda7 sda8 > sda4

Nov 21 23:56:24 oka kernel: sd 2:0:0:0: [sda] Attached SCSI disk

Nov 21 23:56:24 oka kernel: md: Waiting for all devices to be available before autodetect

Nov 21 23:56:24 oka kernel: md: If you don't use raid, use raid=noautodetect

Nov 21 23:56:24 oka kernel: md: Autodetecting RAID arrays.

Nov 21 23:56:24 oka kernel: md: Scanned 0 and added 0 devices.

Nov 21 23:56:24 oka kernel: md: autorun ...

Nov 21 23:56:24 oka kernel: md: ... autorun DONE.

Nov 21 23:56:24 oka kernel: EXT3-fs (sda6): recovery required on readonly filesystem

Nov 21 23:56:24 oka kernel: EXT3-fs (sda6): write access will be enabled during recovery

Nov 21 23:56:24 oka kernel: kjournald starting.  Commit interval 5 seconds

Nov 21 23:56:24 oka kernel: EXT3-fs (sda6): recovery complete

Nov 21 23:56:24 oka kernel: EXT3-fs (sda6): mounted filesystem with ordered data mode

Nov 21 23:56:24 oka kernel: VFS: Mounted root (ext3 filesystem) readonly on device 8:6.

Nov 21 23:56:24 oka kernel: devtmpfs: mounted

Nov 21 23:56:24 oka kernel: Freeing unused kernel memory: 488k freed

Nov 21 23:56:24 oka kernel: Refined TSC clocksource calibration: 3503.443 MHz.

Nov 21 23:56:24 oka kernel: Switching to clocksource tsc

Nov 21 23:56:24 oka udevd[853]: starting version 171

Nov 21 23:56:24 oka kernel: ACPI: Fan [FAN0] (off)

Nov 21 23:56:24 oka kernel: ACPI: Fan [FAN1] (off)

Nov 21 23:56:24 oka kernel: ACPI: Fan [FAN2] (off)

Nov 21 23:56:24 oka kernel: ACPI: Fan [FAN3] (off)

Nov 21 23:56:24 oka kernel: ACPI: Fan [FAN4] (off)

Nov 21 23:56:24 oka kernel: input: PC Speaker as /devices/platform/pcspkr/input/input4

Nov 21 23:56:24 oka kernel: microcode: CPU0 sig=0x306a9, pf=0x2, revision=0x15

Nov 21 23:56:24 oka kernel: sd 2:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg0 type 0

Nov 21 23:56:24 oka kernel: sr 3:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg1 type 5

Nov 21 23:56:24 oka kernel: ACPI Warning: 0x000000000000f040-0x000000000000f05f SystemIO conflicts with Region \_SB_.PCI0.SBUS.SMBI 1 (20120320/utaddress-251)

Nov 21 23:56:24 oka kernel: ACPI: If an ACPI driver is available for this device, you should use it instead of the native driver

Nov 21 23:56:24 oka kernel: ACPI: Requesting acpi_cpufreq

Nov 21 23:56:24 oka kernel: Monitor-Mwait will be used to enter C-1 state

Nov 21 23:56:24 oka kernel: Monitor-Mwait will be used to enter C-3 state

Nov 21 23:56:24 oka kernel: ACPI: acpi_idle registered with cpuidle

Nov 21 23:56:24 oka kernel: thermal LNXTHERM:00: registered as thermal_zone0

Nov 21 23:56:24 oka kernel: ACPI: Thermal Zone [TZ00] (28 C)

Nov 21 23:56:24 oka kernel: thermal LNXTHERM:01: registered as thermal_zone1

Nov 21 23:56:24 oka kernel: ACPI: Thermal Zone [TZ01] (30 C)

Nov 21 23:56:24 oka kernel: microcode: CPU1 sig=0x306a9, pf=0x2, revision=0x15

Nov 21 23:56:24 oka kernel: microcode: CPU2 sig=0x306a9, pf=0x2, revision=0x15

Nov 21 23:56:24 oka kernel: microcode: CPU3 sig=0x306a9, pf=0x2, revision=0x15

Nov 21 23:56:24 oka kernel: microcode: CPU4 sig=0x306a9, pf=0x2, revision=0x15

Nov 21 23:56:24 oka kernel: microcode: CPU5 sig=0x306a9, pf=0x2, revision=0x15

Nov 21 23:56:24 oka kernel: Clocksource tsc unstable (delta = -253631635 ns)

Nov 21 23:56:24 oka kernel: Switching to clocksource hpet

Nov 21 23:56:24 oka kernel: microcode: CPU6 sig=0x306a9, pf=0x2, revision=0x15

Nov 21 23:56:24 oka kernel: microcode: CPU7 sig=0x306a9, pf=0x2, revision=0x15

Nov 21 23:56:24 oka kernel: microcode: Microcode Update Driver: v2.00 <tigran@aivazian.fsnet.co.uk>, Peter Oruba

Nov 21 23:56:24 oka kernel: hrtimer: interrupt took 760657490 ns

Nov 21 23:56:24 oka kernel: usbcore: registered new interface driver usbfs

Nov 21 23:56:24 oka kernel: usbcore: registered new interface driver hub

Nov 21 23:56:24 oka kernel: usbcore: registered new device driver usb

Nov 21 23:56:24 oka kernel: ehci_hcd: USB 2.0 'Enhanced' Host Controller (EHCI) Driver

Nov 21 23:56:24 oka kernel: ehci_hcd 0000:00:1a.0: setting latency timer to 64

Nov 21 23:56:24 oka kernel: ehci_hcd 0000:00:1a.0: EHCI Host Controller

Nov 21 23:56:24 oka kernel: ehci_hcd 0000:00:1a.0: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 1

Nov 21 23:56:24 oka kernel: ehci_hcd 0000:00:1a.0: debug port 2

Nov 21 23:56:24 oka kernel: ehci_hcd 0000:00:1a.0: cache line size of 64 is not supported

Nov 21 23:56:24 oka kernel: ehci_hcd 0000:00:1a.0: irq 16, io mem 0xf7c18000

Nov 21 23:56:24 oka kernel: ehci_hcd 0000:00:1a.0: USB 2.0 started, EHCI 1.00

Nov 21 23:56:24 oka kernel: usb usb1: New USB device found, idVendor=1d6b, idProduct=0002

Nov 21 23:56:24 oka kernel: usb usb1: New USB device strings: Mfr=3, Product=2, SerialNumber=1

Nov 21 23:56:24 oka kernel: usb usb1: Product: EHCI Host Controller

Nov 21 23:56:24 oka kernel: usb usb1: Manufacturer: Linux 3.4.9-gentoo ehci_hcd

Nov 21 23:56:24 oka kernel: usb usb1: SerialNumber: 0000:00:1a.0

Nov 21 23:56:24 oka kernel: hub 1-0:1.0: USB hub found

Nov 21 23:56:24 oka kernel: hub 1-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

Nov 21 23:56:24 oka kernel: ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: setting latency timer to 64

Nov 21 23:56:24 oka kernel: ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: EHCI Host Controller

Nov 21 23:56:24 oka kernel: ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 2

Nov 21 23:56:24 oka kernel: ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: debug port 2

Nov 21 23:56:24 oka kernel: cfg80211: Calling CRDA to update world regulatory domain

Nov 21 23:56:24 oka kernel: ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: cache line size of 64 is not supported

Nov 21 23:56:24 oka kernel: ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: irq 23, io mem 0xf7c17000

Nov 21 23:56:24 oka kernel: ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: USB 2.0 started, EHCI 1.00

Nov 21 23:56:24 oka kernel: usb usb2: New USB device found, idVendor=1d6b, idProduct=0002

Nov 21 23:56:24 oka kernel: usb usb2: New USB device strings: Mfr=3, Product=2, SerialNumber=1

Nov 21 23:56:24 oka kernel: usb usb2: Product: EHCI Host Controller

Nov 21 23:56:24 oka kernel: usb usb2: Manufacturer: Linux 3.4.9-gentoo ehci_hcd

Nov 21 23:56:24 oka kernel: usb usb2: SerialNumber: 0000:00:1d.0

Nov 21 23:56:24 oka kernel: hub 2-0:1.0: USB hub found

Nov 21 23:56:24 oka kernel: hub 2-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

Nov 21 23:56:24 oka kernel: usb 1-1: new high-speed USB device number 2 using ehci_hcd

Nov 21 23:56:24 oka kernel: usb 1-1: New USB device found, idVendor=8087, idProduct=0024

Nov 21 23:56:24 oka kernel: usb 1-1: New USB device strings: Mfr=0, Product=0, SerialNumber=0

Nov 21 23:56:24 oka kernel: hub 1-1:1.0: USB hub found

Nov 21 23:56:24 oka kernel: hub 1-1:1.0: 6 ports detected

Nov 21 23:56:24 oka kernel: usb 2-1: new high-speed USB device number 2 using ehci_hcd

Nov 21 23:56:24 oka kernel: usb 2-1: New USB device found, idVendor=8087, idProduct=0024

Nov 21 23:56:24 oka kernel: usb 2-1: New USB device strings: Mfr=0, Product=0, SerialNumber=0

Nov 21 23:56:24 oka kernel: hub 2-1:1.0: USB hub found

Nov 21 23:56:24 oka kernel: hub 2-1:1.0: 8 ports detected

Nov 21 23:56:24 oka kernel: snd_hda_intel 0000:00:1b.0: irq 43 for MSI/MSI-X

Nov 21 23:56:24 oka kernel: ieee80211 phy0: Selected rate control algorithm 'minstrel_ht'

Nov 21 23:56:24 oka kernel: Registered led device: rt2800pci-phy0::radio

Nov 21 23:56:24 oka kernel: Registered led device: rt2800pci-phy0::assoc

Nov 21 23:56:24 oka kernel: Registered led device: rt2800pci-phy0::quality

Nov 21 23:56:24 oka kernel: atl1c 0000:06:00.0: MAC state machine can't be idle since disabled for 10ms second

Nov 21 23:56:24 oka kernel: atl1c: probe of 0000:06:00.0 failed with error -5

Nov 21 23:56:24 oka kernel: device-mapper: uevent: version 1.0.3

Nov 21 23:56:24 oka kernel: device-mapper: ioctl: 4.22.0-ioctl (2011-10-19) initialised: dm-devel@redhat.com

Nov 21 23:56:24 oka kernel: EXT3-fs (sda6): using internal journal

Nov 21 23:56:24 oka kernel: Adding 16777212k swap on /dev/sda8.  Priority:-1 extents:1 across:16777212k 

Nov 21 23:56:24 oka kernel: kjournald starting.  Commit interval 5 seconds

Nov 21 23:56:24 oka kernel: EXT3-fs (sda7): using internal journal

Nov 21 23:56:24 oka kernel: EXT3-fs (sda7): recovery complete

Nov 21 23:56:24 oka kernel: EXT3-fs (sda7): mounted filesystem with ordered data mode

Nov 21 23:56:24 oka kernel: kjournald starting.  Commit interval 5 seconds

Nov 21 23:56:24 oka kernel: EXT3-fs (dm-0): using internal journal

Nov 21 23:56:24 oka kernel: EXT3-fs (dm-0): recovery complete

Nov 21 23:56:24 oka kernel: EXT3-fs (dm-0): mounted filesystem with ordered data mode

Nov 21 23:56:24 oka kernel: REISERFS (device dm-4): found reiserfs format "3.6" with standard journal

Nov 21 23:56:24 oka kernel: REISERFS (device dm-4): using ordered data mode

Nov 21 23:56:24 oka kernel: reiserfs: using flush barriers

Nov 21 23:56:24 oka kernel: REISERFS (device dm-4): journal params: device dm-4, size 8192, journal first block 18, max trans len 1024, max batch 900, max commit age 30, max trans age 30

Nov 21 23:56:24 oka kernel: REISERFS (device dm-4): checking transaction log (dm-4)

Nov 21 23:56:24 oka kernel: REISERFS (device dm-4): Using r5 hash to sort names

Nov 21 23:56:24 oka kernel: kjournald starting.  Commit interval 5 seconds

Nov 21 23:56:24 oka kernel: EXT3-fs (dm-2): using internal journal

Nov 21 23:56:24 oka kernel: EXT3-fs (dm-2): mounted filesystem with ordered data mode

Nov 21 23:56:24 oka kernel: kjournald starting.  Commit interval 5 seconds

Nov 21 23:56:24 oka kernel: EXT3-fs (dm-1): using internal journal

Nov 21 23:56:24 oka kernel: EXT3-fs (dm-1): mounted filesystem with ordered data mode

Nov 21 23:56:24 oka kernel: kjournald starting.  Commit interval 5 seconds

Nov 21 23:56:24 oka kernel: EXT3-fs (dm-3): using internal journal

Nov 21 23:56:24 oka kernel: EXT3-fs (dm-3): mounted filesystem with ordered data mode

Nov 21 23:56:25 oka cron[1922]: (CRON) STARTUP (V5.0)

Nov 21 23:56:31 oka kernel: wlan0: authenticate with 00:25:3c:0b:c4:09

Nov 21 23:56:31 oka kernel: wlan0: send auth to 00:25:3c:0b:c4:09 (try 1/3)

Nov 21 23:56:31 oka kernel: wlan0: authenticated

Nov 21 23:56:31 oka kernel: wlan0: associate with 00:25:3c:0b:c4:09 (try 1/3)

Nov 21 23:56:31 oka kernel: wlan0

----------

## lesha_n

Tried with kernel 3.5.7: same problem.

Moved to a new thread: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-943896-highlight-.html

----------

